# AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Flash Failure)



## Artchr73

So I tried to restore my phone back to stock using
"dhacker29 Presents: One-Click Fastboot Restore and ROOT for the BIONIC"

and apparently that doesn't work anymore and now I get

AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Flash Failure)
when I power up my phone.

is there a way to get my phone back to stock from here? I tried RSD Lite v5.6 with
targa_cdma_targa-user-2.3.4-5.5.1_84_DBN-55-110814-Verizon-US.tar

but it says failed flashing process right when it starts.

Thanks


----------



## eraursls1984

Is your battery low, or dead? It won't flash unless you have a good bit of juice.


----------



## Artchr73

Full battery. I'm sure it's because the dhacker flash is outdated and instead of me looking for updated flash I just assumed the old way worked.


----------



## Artchr73

When I used the dhacker29 I got an error when flashing boot.img that sending boot was ok but writing boot gave me an "INFOPreflash validation failure" and same with writing system.


----------



## kipland007

same things happened to me....


----------



## Fakraliir

use this http://www.4shared.com/zip/kQtVnDxc/VRZ_XT875_59902XT875VerizonenU.html?refurl=d1forum and thank timmy10shoes


----------



## Lockett

If that doesn't work for you then let me know. I spoke with Timmy10Shoes on gtalk and he walked me through unbricking my phone when I had the same error. I saved the whole conversation and can PM it to ya.


----------



## kipland007

Lockett said:


> If that doesn't work for you then let me know. I spoke with Timmy10Shoes on gtalk and he walked me through unbricking my phone when I had the same error. I saved the whole conversation and can PM it to ya.


Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

If you could post it here I would really appreciate it... or pm would work to. But I figure it might be good public knowledge


----------



## Timmy10shoes

kipland007 said:


> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk
> 
> If you could post it here I would really appreciate it... or pm would work to. But I figure it might be good public knowledge


PM sent


----------



## broxtondavis

Timmy10shoes said:


> PM sent


Hey, I'm having the same problem, is there a way I could see this conversation as well? Thanks.


----------



## charlie310

Fakraliir said:


> use this http://www.4shared.c...?refurl=d1forum and thank timmy10shoes


What am I suppose to do with this zip file? Do I just boot to recovery restore with this zip file?


----------



## LDubs

That's a 902 fxz file. Run it with rsd lite.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## captadv

er.....me too?

Many thanks in advance.....

captadv


----------



## SFRB4life

Timmy10shoes said:


> PM sent


Would you mind please PMing me this also? I'm in the same funk. Thanks!


----------



## un4givablelol

Can I get the conversation as well. I had a flash failure but was in a low battery state. Now no flash fail but bootlooping. RSDLite tells me there is no compressed files in the fxz I downloaded so I shall try the .902 fxz in another thread I just saw but if it don't work I want to try your approach. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## eye__dea

un4givablelol said:


> Can I get the conversation as well. I had a flash failure but was in a low battery state. Now no flash fail but bootlooping. RSDLite tells me there is no compressed files in the fxz I downloaded so I shall try the .902 fxz in another thread I just saw but if it don't work I want to try your approach. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Did you unzip the 902 fxz?...keep it all in 1 folder though. Make sure your battery does not die. Make sure it is the full 902 xml file.


----------



## Switchbolt

Lockett said:


> If that doesn't work for you then let me know. I spoke with Timmy10Shoes on gtalk and he walked me through unbricking my phone when I had the same error. I saved the whole conversation and can PM it to ya.


I am also haveing this problem could you do the same if you still have it?


----------



## un4givablelol

eye__dea said:


> Did you unzip the 902 fxz?...keep it all in 1 folder though. Make sure your battery does not die. Make sure it is the full 902 xml file.


I haven't tried the .902 fxz yet. I tried the 893 fast boot fxz. To no avail. The .902 is huge and haven't had the opportunity to download it.


----------



## eye__dea

un4givablelol said:


> I haven't tried the .902 fxz yet. I tried the 893 fast boot fxz. To no avail. The .902 is huge and haven't had the opportunity to download it.


The 902 fxz will definitely work. I can dropbox it for you if you want (should make the download faster). Also, timmy10shoes made an edited xml file to keep internal sd card data. I can dropbox that file too. Make sure you are using an updated rsdlite too.

However, you need to make sure your battery has some charge. Here is some ideas to charge your battery if you cant boot normally.
1. Find someone with a bionic that will let you charge your battery in their phone.
2. Go to verizon and see if they can charge your phone.
3. Buy an extra battery (they usually come with enough charge to restore your phone).
4. Buy an external battery charger.
5. Modify an extra cable to charge your phone...here is a link.. [Howto] Fix "Battery Low - Cannot program" - xda-developers
6. buy a motorola factory flash cable. This type of cable has a different pin out and has the +5v on pin 1 which bypasses the battery and powers the device directly even without a battery inserted at all. here is a link... Team Black Hat

PM me if you want me to walk you through the steps of using rsdlite or moto-fastboot.


----------



## un4givablelol

When I get some time to do it I will definitely pm you. I had it charged when I was trying to do the fxz with rsd lite but time ran out and had to leave for work. Now battery dead on the phone again. Gonna charge it and dl that file I need. Will pm you when I get ready to fix.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## eye__dea

un4givablelol said:


> When I get some time to do it I will definitely pm you. I had it charged when I was trying to do the fxz with rsd lite but time ran out and had to leave for work. Now battery dead on the phone again. Gonna charge it and dl that file I need. Will pm you when I get ready to fix.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Okay. Flashing with RSDlite should take less than an hour. How did your battery die? 
Go here and grab the full 902 fxz... http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-bionic-hacks/202176-detailed-safestrap-instructions.html


----------



## un4givablelol

You know that's a good question about the battery. Before I was getting a flash failure and it wouldn't charge at all. I put it away for a while and picked up a G-Nex. Well, I decided to get out the bionic out and try to fix it. I tried booting it up and nothing happened. Put it on the charger and the charging while powered off screen came up. I let it charge during the day while I slept (3rd shift) and when I got up I tried to boot it. Boot loop. So I did a battery pull and booted up in fastboot. It didn't say flash failure anymore. Well I tried to get the fxz file I had downloaded to work on rsd but got an error in the program. Had to leave for work so I unplugged it and sat it on my desk. Came home and it was dead. I had a white LED on the phone. That's about where I'm at right now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## eye__dea

Okay. I would boot it into AP fastboot mode and see if you have a low battery warning. If you have a low battery warning, use 1 of 6 methods I posted earlier to charge your battery. 
If you battery says OK, then you should be able to use RSDlite 5.6 to get it working again. The 902 fxz will flash over all old systems without a problem. I can help you with any RSDlite troubleshooting as well.


----------



## un4givablelol

I just started downloading the file from the link you sent me. The Full 902 FXZ right? Got to get my G-Nex charged up and then charge my Bionic. It'll be later tonight before I start on it.

I have RSD Lite 5.6 installed. Thats what I need correct?


----------



## eye__dea

Yes, the full 902 fxz.
Yes, RSDlite 5.6. 
Latest 5.5 moto-drivers for your PC, if you don't have them (not the PC charging drivers). Here is a link.. http://www.motorola.com/Support/US-EN/Support-Homepage/Software_and_Drivers/USB-and-PC-Charging-Drivers

PM me your google talk username when your ready.


----------



## un4givablelol

Ok. Will do.


----------



## ztkryan

eye__dea said:


> The 902 fxz will definitely work. I can dropbox it for you if you want (should make the download faster). Also, timmy10shoes made an edited xml file to keep internal sd card data. I can dropbox that file too. Make sure you are using an updated rsdlite too.
> 
> However, you need to make sure your battery has some charge. Here is some ideas to charge your battery if you cant boot normally.
> 1. Find someone with a bionic that will let you charge your battery in their phone.
> 2. Go to verizon and see if they can charge your phone.
> 3. Buy an extra battery (they usually come with enough charge to restore your phone).
> 4. Buy an external battery charger.
> 5. Modify an extra cable to charge your phone...here is a link.. [Howto] Fix "Battery Low - Cannot program" - xda-developers
> 6. buy a motorola factory flash cable. This type of cable has a different pin out and has the +5v on pin 1 which bypasses the battery and powers the device directly even without a battery inserted at all. here is a link... Team Black Hat
> 
> PM me if you want me to walk you through the steps of using rsdlite or moto-fastboot.


Also Ebay sells plugin wall chargers that you can use to get the battery charged
Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## un4givablelol

Thanks to eye__dea and timmy10shoes for putting in some work to help me get my bionic back to life! Big props to both of you!!!!! Great fellas!


----------



## deerandspurs

hey i have about 4 batteries and a battery charger, along with two bionics both stuck in flash s and ive tried every fxz file, everything else is right, could you please drop box it to me, i obviously cant find it


----------



## eye__dea

Go here and download the full 902 fxz... http://www.droidforums.net/forum/showthread.php?t=202176
Are you trying to use RSDlite?


----------



## iam_hason

Timmy10shoes said:


> PM sent


I have the same issue....I would greatly appreciate it if I can get some instructions as well. Thanks!


----------



## rshoover

I just got the same problem and can't find any working link for fixing it. could I also receive the information that Timmy10shoes has. I would be GREATLY relieved.


----------



## rshoover

I should say that when I run RSD Lite it does not detect my bionic even though i was able to get it connected to USB with the following display...

AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S)
0A.61

Battery OK
OK to Program
Transfer Mode:
USB Connected

so I am hoping your information will get me around this. I am a TOTAL newbie at this and my Bionic is in a boot loop after I unrooted it.


----------



## matjmonk

rshoover said:


> I should say that when I run RSD Lite it does not detect my bionic even though i was able to get it connected to USB with the following display...
> 
> AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S)
> 0A.61
> 
> Battery OK
> OK to Program
> Transfer Mode:
> USB Connected
> 
> so I am hoping your information will get me around this. I am a TOTAL newbie at this and my Bionic is in a boot loop after I unrooted it.


Make sure you have the latest drivers installed before you start RSD, the easiest way I know to do that is to install the Motohelper program and let it check for driver updates.


----------



## Mundo Hackz

please help i literally bricked my droid bionic 
i tyed using the RSD whatever its called tried a bunch of the .tar.zip files some keep failing me at the CLT and now i got passed that pat but the huge thing is that the battery is low is that the reason why it keeps failing now on any number???? 
please how do i charge the battery i need it by tomorrow for work please anybodyy


----------

